# Pumkin Tamale with Mole Verde



## linda lu (Oct 28, 2004)

Pumkin Puree Mixed With Corn Masa
Wild Mushroom Filling 
Rolled In Traditional Corn Husk 
Steamed 30 Min +

Serve With Mole Verde
Includes: Roasted + Peeled Nm Green Chiles
Roasted Tomatillos
Dry Pan Seared Pumkin Seeds
All Pureed Together

The Gathering Of Family And Friends In The Making Of Tamales Is A Southwest Tradition Over The Holidays 

Need Help With Wild Mushroom Mixture ....any Ideas?
Thanks And Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Are you asking for help on the mushroom mix, or saying you have suggestions?

For me, because of cost, what I would do is: Use a standard bland mushroom like Oyster and 'flavour' this with a dash or two of truffle oil or do something woodsy like a dash of walnut oil (or just add the walnuts in). I have also powdered morels (coffee grindered the store bought dried ones) and use this as a flavouring in cream of mushroom soup.

I know, its not going to be the same as going to the woods and harvesting your own wild mushrooms, however, urbanites and winter climated people like myself are distinctivly disadvantaged. AlthoughI know for spring next a morel patch that last spring gave up easily 50 black morels in a ten or fifteen foot radius patch.....


----------



## tiffkatalex (Apr 14, 2005)

Please help! Are you familar with a powdered green mixture used to make mole verde? My mother-in-law snet this to me but i don't know how to prepare the sauce. Is it just add water? And if so how much? Any ideas anyone. please.


----------

